# is it possible to fix an overexposed screen?



## mongoose539 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey there... so i have a screen that is great except for a few parts where the opacity apparently wasnt as good as it should have been and the emulsion is not washing away.

is there any way to fix these overexposed parts of the stencil? perhaps paint some emulsion remover on the desired part, then wash off?

or do most people really just start over if the screen isnt perfect?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Did it wash out at all? If it is just a thin invisible film left over after washing out the image, it can be removed with some screen opener. If the emulsion didn't wash out, then you will need to remake the stencil. We occasionally can use the spot gun to get small pieces of old emulsion out of an image, but it requires an extremely steady hand. I wouldn't recommend this method for a large area though.


----------



## mongoose539 (Feb 17, 2010)

the stencil did wash out... except for in a few areas about the size of pea's or smaller

and im sorry... i dont know what screen opener is.. all i have is emulsion remover and renu-it


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

The only time I don't start over on screw ups like that is if it's a fine line connecting an "H" or something like that. I have 1 font that bites me all the time on certain letters, and I have scraped the emulsion out in a pinch wot ha razor. Mind you these were HAIR THIN lines of emulsion 1/16" long, and still a pain to scrape off. Anything else I reclaim, and reburn. It's just easier than screwing around with it.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with 13graphics ... generally not worth messing with. One thing I did note though in your post was that you thinking the opacity was not great enough. I'm guessing thats in your film. That makes it a bigger job to correct since you'll need to not only reclaim and re-expose your screen, but also remake your film and correct that problem.

To skip that in the short term I've heard that you can under expose your screen and wash it out very carefully. That should get the details lost from your poor film density. Once washed out and dried, through the screen back in the exposer to get everything cured as it should be. This is not ideal, but it should get you a usable screen if you need it in a hurry. You can correct the film later.


----------

